# Will this work?



## platy3 (Jan 24, 2005)

I have a community tank with rainbow fish, platys, zebra danios and corys. I would like to add a female betta to this tank. Would she be ok in with these fish?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

THat should be ok. What size tank is it?


----------



## platy3 (Jan 24, 2005)

It is a 37 gal. with 2 of the rainbows, 4 platys, 4 zebra danios and 3 corys.


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

I would believe she would be fine.


----------



## olakytrion (Feb 22, 2005)

she will most likely be fine, but dont forget about "fishonality"- every fish (especially ones chalk full of personality like bettas) is different- most females will be fine, but once in a while youll get a total witch, hopefully she wont end up being one!


----------



## adio_kid452 (Apr 1, 2005)

A female should work fine... Ive seen a male betta go wild on zebra danios though cuz they messed with its fins...females shuldnt have tht problem though


----------



## resser (Mar 7, 2005)

agreed, the female will do well


----------



## laura (Mar 18, 2005)

i have four females with similar rfish n thy are fine


----------



## helen623 (Apr 6, 2005)

It really depends on the female though. I've had one that locked lips with another female twice her size and then tried to take out my 3" long pleco. But then others will live their whole live peacefully with a school of breeding guppies. You just have to hope you get a nice one. They all have such different personalities...


----------

